# Referneces in sale thread



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi guys, I've just made a For Sale thread, selling my Fender YJM strat. However, I don't have "references" - what do I need? I don't have an Ebay account, but would hope that as a long standing member my provenance and reliability would not be in question, and I am willing to make the sale/trade in person if I find a buyer who is close enough for me to travel to, or would have to use paypal or cheque to do the deal.

What can I do to rectify this reference situation? I have not traded on this site before but have negotiated possible trades/sales with other members that have not gone through for a number of reasons, so I don't have an "iTrader" feedback score.

Dave


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 30, 2011)

i think with 3k posts you can be trusted.

have you ever bought / sold / traded on any other forums?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 30, 2011)

Not personally but my brother is a long standing member of Basschat.co.uk - the UK bass guitar players' forum and had made many successful trades, purchases and sales from that website. Saying as we live in the same house, our contact details are going to be the same bar email addresses and phone numbers. I am completely transparent and will happily answer any question and provide photographs of anything a potential buyer requests.

When making a purchase online myself I like to be 100% sure of what I'm getting and need to trust the seller absolutely, I just want to make sure that people have the same confidence in me.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, in general the buyer can be protected either by using the payment option in Paypal (as opposed to Gift). This will of course give you some fees, but its not too expensive as to be unreasonable. This will allow you to work up your itrader.

Of course delivering or meeting in person is always a good way of handling things as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 31, 2011)

As long as you can have some verified members here and elsewhere vouch for you, such as your brother, you should be fine. Tons of people are new to selling online. 

I'm inclined to say that your nearly six years of being a member in well standing, combined with your close to 3K posts should also hold some weight. 

As much as we want references, at the end of the day, we're not here to hold members' hands all the time through the entire process, they have to be smart, adults as well. 

Consider this me giving you an official green light.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Max


----------

